# Fragen zu Windows Steady State



## Chris81 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

heute bin ich auf Windows Steady State gestoßen und habe mir überlegt, ob man es bei einem Netzwerk von 5 Computern einrichten könnte, damit sie nicht alle paar Wochen neu installiert werden müssen. Dazu sind mir ein paar Fragen in den Sinn gekommen:

1) Durch die Windows Disk Protection werden alle geänderten Inhalte auf der Festplatte rückgängig gemacht. Gilt das auch für freigegebene Ordner von anderen Computern?

2) Kann man bei der Windows Disk Protection irgendwie Ausnahmen hinzufügen, so dass z.b. auf Laufwerk D: Dokumente und ähnliches ganz normal bearbeitet werden können?

3) Kann man bei der Windows Disk Protection einzelne Verzeichnisse (+ Unterverzeichnisse) als Ausnahmen nennen, die weiterhin ganz normal bearbeitet werden sollen?

Falls die Fragen nur mit nein zu beantworten sind, wie kann man trotz Windows Disk Protection seine Daten weiterhin und ohne externe Datenträger bearbeiten?

Bin natürlich für jede Info sehr Dankbar 

MfG Chris


----------



## olqs (14. Juni 2011)

Ich halt mich da mal ganz kurz:
1) Nein nur lokale Festplatten
2) Ja man kann Ausnahmen auf Festplatten/Partitionsebene machen
3) Siehe oben, ich habs jedenfalls damals nicht hinbekommen

Ich würde halt eines bedenken: Windows Steady State in der aktuellen Version 2.5 gibts seit 2008 und hat derzeit auch keine Windows 7 Unterstützung. So wies aussieht wirds die auch nie erhalten.
Ich denke Microsoft lässt da still und heimlich ein super Tool verschwinden. 

Gruss
Alex


----------



## sheel (14. Juni 2011)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke Microsoft lässt da still und heimlich ein super Tool verschwinden.


 
MS hats schon offiziell gemacht, SteadyState nicht mehr weiterzuentwickeln.
Leider...

Gruß


----------



## olqs (17. Juni 2011)

Danke dir für den Hinweis. Ich habs noch zu XP Zeiten genutzt, bin jetzt aber nicht mehr für Client Systeme verantwortlich. (Welch ein Segen )
Somit hatte ich es halt ein bisschen aus den Augen verloren.


----------

